# What a shock!! ...about the Russian dolls I posted the other day!!



## Dusti

Well, well, well...you could have fooled me (and she did, LOL!!); remember the post I put up the day before yesterday? The one with the pictures of those awesome Russian made dolls in it (see url below to see the larger pictures and that post). I discovered that those dolls are NOT knitted, they are sewn using fabric that resembles the knitted doll look. LOL! No wonder I couldn't find a pattern!! I was curious as to how the designer could create a doll with no apparent "increase or decrease stitches" showing on the surface of the face of the doll? So I began to search around trying to find out how on earth she accomplished that and that is when I stumbled across a work shop she posted showing how she makes her dolls. I posted just a few pics from that workshop on how she does it. Note the fabric she uses in picture 3...looks like knitting, right? Don't get me wrong, I STILL think this woman is AMAZING and incredibly talented.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-436780-1.html


----------



## sam0767

Lol!! I thought they were knitted also.


----------



## kacey66

They are adorable!


----------



## deenashoemaker

My mother has made these since Precious Moments dolls came out in the sixties or so. She uses old sweaters for material.


----------



## WaterFall

Dusti said:


> Well, well, well...you could have fooled me (and she did, LOL!!); remember the post I put up the day before yesterday? The one with the pictures of those awesome Russian made dolls in it (see url below to see the larger pictures and that post). I discovered that those dolls are NOT knitted, they are sewn using fabric that resembles the knitted doll look. LOL! No wonder I couldn't find a pattern!! I was curious as to how the designer could create a doll with no apparent "increase or decrease stitches" showing on the surface of the face of the doll? So I began to search around trying to find out how on earth she accomplished that and that is when I stumbled across a work shop she posted showing how she makes her dolls. I posted just a few pics from that workshop on how she does it. Note the fabric she uses in picture 3...looks like knitting, right? Don't get me wrong, I STILL think this woman is AMAZING and incredibly talented.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-436780-1.html


You mean she used knitted material by machine and clamping hand made or just buy knitted material cut and made but she could say she sewed them. 
I went to a craft fair lady was selling tu tu for bears and hand knitted bears but they all stitched by machine . How easily people lied .


----------



## Donnathomp

Dusti said:


> Well, well, well...you could have fooled me (and she did, LOL!!); remember the post I put up the day before yesterday? The one with the pictures of those awesome Russian made dolls in it (see url below to see the larger pictures and that post). I discovered that those dolls are NOT knitted, they are sewn using fabric that resembles the knitted doll look. LOL! No wonder I couldn't find a pattern!! I was curious as to how the designer could create a doll with no apparent "increase or decrease stitches" showing on the surface of the face of the doll? So I began to search around trying to find out how on earth she accomplished that and that is when I stumbled across a work shop she posted showing how she makes her dolls. I posted just a few pics from that workshop on how she does it. Note the fabric she uses in picture 3...looks like knitting, right? Don't get me wrong, I STILL think this woman is AMAZING and incredibly talented.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-436780-1.html


They are still fantastic!


----------



## Dusti

Donnathomp said:


> They are still fantastic!


Oh, I agree! But boy did I waste a lot of time looking for a "knit" pattern! But...I must say, her way IS faster!!


----------



## Dusti

Know what? I think I can get into this technique. Seems way faster than knitting tho it does involve a lot of sewing but then I don't mind sewing as long as it is by hand. I can't do the sewing machine; it actually hurts my back to lean over the machine because I tend to lean very close to the needle because I can't see where I am sewing. Wish they'd reconstruct the sewing machine so you can see what you are doing!


----------



## WaterFall

Dusti said:


> Know what? I think I can get into this technique. Seems way faster than knitting tho it does involve a lot of sewing but then I don't mind sewing as long as it is by hand. I can't do the sewing machine; it actually hurts my back to lean over the machine because I tend to lean very close to the needle because I can't see where I am sewing. Wish they'd reconstruct the sewing machine so you can see what you are doing!


Use high table if that fitted raise the legs .


----------



## kimmyz

Well the clothes are certainly knitted. And that's knitted fabric being pulled over the face. Granted that it's machine-knitted fabric.


----------



## Dusti

kimmyz said:


> Well the clothes are certainly knitted. And that's knitted fabric being pulled over the face. Granted that it's machine-knitted fabric.


I wonder what that fabric is that she is using? I bet I have it in my doll fabric swatches. Now where did I put it???


----------



## Dusti

I think this is the designer? Or maybe not...these dolls look different.


----------



## cathie02664

They are wonderful


----------



## kiwiannie

The dolls are beautiful and would have fooled me.


----------



## runflyski

...had me fooled too. I was almost certain they were knitted (and one by crochet). You are right...they are still beautiful dolls.


----------



## liz morris

Dusti said:


> Know what? I think I can get into this technique. Seems way faster than knitting tho it does involve a lot of sewing but then I don't mind sewing as long as it is by hand. I can't do the sewing machine; it actually hurts my back to lean over the machine because I tend to lean very close to the needle because I can't see where I am sewing. Wish they'd reconstruct the sewing machine so you can see what you are doing!


Why not have the sewing machine higher up. Mine lives on a strong adjustable ironing board.


----------



## Dusti

liz morris said:


> Why not have the sewing machine higher up. Mine lives on a strong adjustable ironing board.


I'll have to give that try. The last time I used my machine I got a murderous back ache whereby I couldn't straighten up and had to cling to the walls to get around and that lasted about a week! THAT scared me away from sewing by machine AND I had only been using the machine that time for about 20 minutes. I'll look around for a good height table.


----------



## Naneast

Very cute. :sm24:


----------



## gr8

Such an artist - and look how happy she looks holding her arms full of her dolls.


----------



## DickWorrall

I thought the same thing when I saw the post.
Thanks for the info.
Dick


----------



## WaterFall

Dusti said:


> I'll have to give that try. The last time I used my machine I got a murderous back ache whereby I couldn't straighten up and had to cling to the walls to get around and that lasted about a week! THAT scared me away from sewing by machine AND I had only been using the machine that time for about 20 minutes. I'll look around for a good height table.


You live far far away otherwise you can have my table . I bought one new with shelves underneath.


----------



## louisezervas

They sure are beautiful dolls, however she does them.


----------



## sbeth53

Still amazing work :sm01:


----------



## roseknit

Did she say she actually knitted them, whatever method she uses, they are the cutest things I have seen.


----------



## Kadoonya

In the vet practice where I worked we used a bandage material called stockinet. It was flesh colored, knit in a tube shape and came in rolls like gauze. It looks similar to what she use. Stretchy and soft. 
The dolls are charming.


----------



## Dusti

Kadoonya said:


> In the vet practice where I worked we used a bandage material called stockinet. It was flesh colored, knit in a tube shape and came in rolls like gauze. It looks similar to what she use. Stretchy and soft.
> The dolls are charming.


Hmmm...interesting! Thanks!


----------



## Dusti

roseknit said:


> Did she say she actually knitted them, whatever method she uses, they are the cutest things I have seen.


In all fairness to the lady, I don't "think" she has, I can't read Russian but still I don't think she did. Apparently this method of making dolls in Russia is just as prevalent as our way is of knitting them because I did come across a few other Russian designers who made their dolls the same way.
Remember when I posted this picture (below) way back when? I asked if anybody had the knit pattern for it; I just thought this doll was soooh cute. Well, as it turned out this doll, too, was made by a Russian designer and I "think" it too was made using the cloth method typical of that country. Hah...fooled again!!


----------



## Gweneth 1946

They resemble sock dolls.


----------



## Knitnutty

Does anyone know if the Russian dolls can be purchased from her? Does anyone have a link to her?


----------



## KateLyn11

The fabric looks very much like the stockinette that is used underneath casts, though I doubt that is what it is, since that material has no elasticity, once stretched it stays stretched.


----------



## dollknitter

Ohh! So cute


----------



## mkahl

They are still beautiful and machine knitting is a craft all its own...


----------



## Dusti

So do you think she machine knitted the fabric, herself? That would make sense.


----------



## Dusti

Knitnutty said:


> Does anyone know if the Russian dolls can be purchased from her? Does anyone have a link to her?


https://ok.ru/profile/554813383802/album/541444157306/802391576698

https://ok.ru/group50192671637643?st.layer.cmd=PopLayerClose


----------



## leslie41447

The clothes are knitted and one doll is definitely crocheted.


----------



## WaterFall

liz morris said:


> Why not have the sewing machine higher up. Mine lives on a strong adjustable ironing board.


There are many sewing tables available in affordable prices and machine can stay at one place .


----------



## sockyarn

The fabric is a knit. I think for medical use.


----------



## RevDi

Well, they're still adorable!!


----------



## Islander

Truthfully the material reminds me of the cotton stretch stockinette that we use at work for casting and covering bandages in the hospital. It's tubular and comes in many widths. What do you think?

http://www.pattersonmedical.ca/app.aspx?cmd=getProduct&key=IF_921027458


----------



## nonak

Islander said:


> Truthfully the material reminds me of the cotton stretch stockinette that we use at work for casting and covering bandages in the hospital. It's tubular and comes in many widths. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.pattersonmedical.ca/app.aspx?cmd=getProduct&key=IF_921027458


You might be right - but i think it's more likely a piece of machine knitted fabric she used


----------



## PhoneGal

Now that I see the pictures again, with your explanation, it is almost obvious they were not knitted! Seems so simple, we were looking for something that didn't exist.


----------

